# When Doctors Make Mistakes



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2013)

Most people think Doc's are calm, calculating, methodical people. But this hidden camera caught our own Doc Saw Bones in the bathroom moments after he bore a hole in the bottom of his wife's fruit bowl-to-be:


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2013)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2013)

That's pretty close to what happened... Except there was a lot more profanity in my shop!


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 30, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That's pretty close to what happened... Except there was a lot more profanity in my shop!



I was much calmer that that.......well, A bit calmer than that,........well, a tiny bit....
No I was pretty much just like that. Feeling your pain, Doc.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 30, 2013)

I take full responsibility for giving Doc the dreaded Coring Disease.:ill:
I did the exact same thing on Saturday & sent him a text telling him what happened & how pissed I was. Sunday, I was still being gritchy about it when he sent me a text saying that he had been infected.:sorry2:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> ... gritchy ...



 

Gripey + Bitchy = Gritchy. 

Love it.


----------

